# 2013 Merit Predictions!



## naqvi (Sep 17, 2012)

as the official result has come what are your ideas about merit. it'll go up or will be maintained this year? all those whose uncles are in uhs kindly suggest!


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

I believe merit will go down actually. Top positions all are below what they were last year. My opinion is that 1000+ marks this time around will probably be 2/3rd's of that of last year.


----------



## dr.zia (Sep 26, 2013)

i have an aggregate of 90.45! what are the predictions for KEs merit this year? will i beable to make it to KE?


----------



## yoyahyo (Jan 8, 2012)

This has nothing to do with me, but I figured I share my two cents. If the merit does go down it wouldn't go down by more than 1-1.5% at most, would it? The scores were still relatively high in comparison to last year


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

How were they higher? I see lower scores across the board. Obviously we cant expect the merit to drop to impossibly low amounts, but I dont see how one can argue it'll rise this year :/


----------



## yoyahyo (Jan 8, 2012)

That's not what I said. What I am said is that the difference between the high marks from this year and last year isn't that substantial. Of course it ll probably go down but I wouldn't expect a drop less than what I said above. Obviously, I could be wrong but I just wouldn't get too optimistic.


----------



## abbasi (Apr 11, 2013)

oo yay, i really hope it goes down, i'll have a better chance of getting in private unis!:woot:


----------



## Muhammad Tauqeer (Jun 16, 2013)

My aggregate is 86.59%. Is is possible for me to get admission in NMC?????


----------



## yoyahyo (Jan 8, 2012)

Of course it is possible. Its all dependent on what the rest of the field looks like though. Nothing is guaranteed.


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

Anyone mind telling me what NMC is? 

And dude, 1-1.5% is a HUGE fall, atleast in Medicine, where the competition is so cut-throat


----------



## izzamughal (Jul 20, 2013)

Nishtar Medical College, Multan


----------



## fairy queen (Dec 7, 2011)

my aggregate is 83.094....what do u guys say about me???admission possible???


----------



## hamzatahir (Sep 23, 2013)

my aggregate is 83.3045 any chance in bds??


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

Guys, this is a merit PREDICTION thread, not a merit PLACEMENT one. Make your own individual post on those matters, you'll probably get a much faster response there


----------



## izzamughal (Jul 20, 2013)

Quite honestly, I doubt the merit would rise or decrease by much, especially considering that the topper this year couldn't beat the last year's topper's score. If it did, increase or decrease, it would merely be in points. And if the merit did close at 85% or so, I think getting into a medical college would finally become acutely similar to achieving a miraculous feat.


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

I doubt the decrease will be phenomenal, but you are forgetting that even 1% decreases in such a field are quite a big thing


----------



## izzamughal (Jul 20, 2013)

I doubt it would even decrease by that much. :/ Kids seem to be getting more brilliant here by the year.


----------



## abbasi (Apr 11, 2013)

i hear the fsc guys didn't get such a great result. I think the merits gonna drop a little.


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

Both the FSc and the MCAT score seems to have dropped this year.


----------

